# Constant topic of discussion



## usxmarine03 (Feb 12, 2017)

I know shedding is a huge part of a GSDs biological makeup. I’ve also learned how important a furminator comb, a rubber brush, and a good pet blower is. However, I can’t remember where I read it, but awhile back I had seen that a well bred GSD does not shed daily year round. Is this true?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hahaha. No. That is not true. I wish it were.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

With mine, there are definitely times when they shed more than other times. But I would say always shedding. Based on my floors? Always shedding......


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Someone wise once told me that German Shepherd Dogs have 2 shedding seasons, Jan-June and then July-December. 

I use a simple pin brush and a human's rubber comb to go over my dogs each night. It is a chance to not only clean a bit of loose hair and dirt off of them but also check for bugs or scratches, etc. Then we do some stretching exercises.


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Wish that was a true statement. In order to get the significant other to agree to bring Red as an addition to our family, I had to purchase a hands free dog hair specific vacuum cleaner, in order to get her approval. :wink2:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Red is a HUNK! That looks like a Dyson. I was thinking of getting a Shark when our vac dies. I have an older version of the animal hair Dyson.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

If that's true mine must not be very well bred.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

The good news? German Shepherds only shed once per year!

The bad news? This process takes around 365 days...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

There’s quite a range as far as coat quality (and coat types of course). I’m sure breeding plays a part... but I’d say diet plays a bigger part, as does grooming. My dogs blow their coats twice a year.... it can last from 3-6 weeks each dog and they aren’t on the same sqedule which I can’t quite figure out how/why. Anyway... outside of seasonal blowing, if recently bathed and regular brushing - I do have a few months out of the year where my good ol randomly bred boys don’t (or barely) shed. When my girl who has since passed was raw fed, her coat was at its best and I very rarely dealt with hair.

But man when it’s bad, it’s BAD. Went to the self service dog wash yesterday - there are 6 tubs and it was a pretty busy day. I felt so bad, every single person left with GSD hair on them once I started with the dryer. So embarrassing!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Ha, we got lucky because our Shepherd-Husky mix follows a Husky coatblow pattern. For about a month, twice a year, it is "Furmageddon" (that's what my husband named it). Thin layer of fur everywhere...can't leave the house without lintrollering myself, or people will be grossed out and call me "the dog lady"...I can fill up half a paper grocery bag of fur every time I brush him! 
Then, after Furmageddon, no more fur...phew.

I've heard that pure GSDs also have these seasonal heavier coat blows, but also shed at a moderate level in-between...:-O


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Fodder said:


> I felt so bad, every single person left with GSD hair on them once I started with the dryer. So embarrassing!


Don't feel bad, it's an honor! 

Sometimes I think my dog thinks, "Yep. That must be my owner. She's the one wearing my fur!"


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm not a fan of the furminator, but a good undercoat rake is a must. And if you can afford a forced air dryer, those are fantastic too. I've had GSDs for over 30 years and just got a dryer a couple of years ago and I don't know how I lived without it. I was initially put off by the price of the better ones but the found a Metro Air Force dryer on Amazon for $120, around 1/3 of the usual retail price. Keefer is 13 years old and does not tolerate brushing well anymore but he loves to be blown out. And when Halo got DM and was having twice weekly swim sessions for around a year, it was indispensable. They'd towel dry her there, but we'd bring her home and thoroughly blow her out when we got home.


----------



## usxmarine03 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! I recently purchased a 6hp xpower pet blower so I’ll see how that works. I do groom her appx 2X per week but seems like it doesn’t help much. I see pics of other dogs online and I scan them for hair in the background but I never see anything.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

GSDchoice said:


> Don't feel bad, it's an honor!


Except they were mostly non shedding doodle owners, lol


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

usxmarine03 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I recently purchased a 6hp xpower pet blower so I’ll see how that works. I do groom her appx 2X per week but seems like it doesn’t help much. I see pics of other dogs online and* I scan them for hair in the background but I never see anything.*


I call bs. Photoshop. :grin2:
It would not be a meal or an outfit without the doghair. 

Shadow, and all previous, definitely go through dog building season twice a year but the rest of the year is just random loose hairs on the floor, and my bed, and the couch, and my jacket. 

There is a reason they call them German Shedders.


----------



## usxmarine03 (Feb 12, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> usxmarine03 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies! I recently purchased a 6hp xpower pet blower so I’ll see how that works. I do groom her appx 2X per week but seems like it doesn’t help much. I see pics of other dogs online and* I scan them for hair in the background but I never see anything.*
> ...


I got my girl professionally groomed once last year and it was the first time in 2 years we didn’t see a single hair for 3 days. She was in our bed, on the couch, and in my lap. I took her back to that same groomer the next month with high hopes but nope was disappointed. 

However, I follow a few dog pages on IG and the owners along with the background are always clean. I too call BS


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Katsu started blowing her coat in the middle of last month so I sweep/Swiffer about 2/3 times a day. She really doesn't shed to bad otherwise as I keep up with her grooming. I use a comb with rotating pins to pull the loose undercoat out. It seems to be less irritating on the dog, and does a great job.


My shiba inu is constant shedding (think Husky). He's terrified of the blower and I don't have the willpower to work him through it, so I'll just brush him when I can. I'll need to invest in another charger for my Roomba so the middle level of my house can stay clean :grin2:


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Rumo would tolerate the Furminator but every once in a while, he would wave his mouth at me to say "go away, you're bugging me." 

By accident, I found that my husband's wide-tooth comb worked just as well to get undercoat out...and strangely, Rumo LOVES to be combed. He treats it like Spa day...he sighs, stretches out flat, and falls asleep. Being able to comb him out thoroughly, cut down the fur in the house down by 70% I think! So now the expensive Furminator was replaced by a 99 cent comb...hmm.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Fodder said:


> There’s quite a range as far as coat quality (and coat types of course). I’m sure breeding plays a part... but I’d say diet plays a bigger part, as does grooming. My dogs blow their coats twice a year.... it can last from 3-6 weeks each dog and they aren’t on the same sqedule which I can’t quite figure out how/why. Anyway... outside of seasonal blowing, if recently bathed and regular brushing - I do have a few months out of the year where my good ol randomly bred boys don’t (or barely) shed. When my girl who has since passed was raw fed, her coat was at its best and I very rarely dealt with hair.
> 
> But man when it’s bad, it’s BAD. Went to the self service dog wash yesterday - there are 6 tubs and it was a pretty busy day. I felt so bad, every single person left with GSD hair on them once I started with the dryer. So embarrassing!


Consider the GSD hair a free sample >


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I could clone my dog every day with the hair he sheds. If I don’t vacuum every day, it looks like I live in a meth house (or what I assume a meth house must look like...lol). It’s like watching Hoarders only with nothing but dog hair filling the spaces. I can’t remember the last time I cooked, where dog hair wasn’t a side dish...sometimes the main course.  I wish I loved non-shedding breeds. But they’re either ugly to me or too small. 

I had a Dyson that was wonderful. But I moved to Florida and didn’t want to ship it. I’m an idiot. I’ve never had a vacuum that lasted more than 2 years before. I got a shark when I moved, and it lasted a year and a half. It’s a shame because I loved their lift away technology for ceilings, etc. So much easier for tight spaces than the Dyson. I went back to the Dyson Animal and I LOVE it. I will never stray again. Lesson learned.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Will my puppies shedding become worse? He’s almost eight months old, and he has what I’m told is a tight coat. He is my first GSD. He does definitely shed, but there’s hardly any more hair to sweep up than before with just my two other short haired dogs. I recently bought an undercoat rake for him and not much by GSD standards comes out!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Fodder said:


> There’s quite a range as far as coat quality (and coat types of course). I’m sure breeding plays a part... but I’d say diet plays a bigger part, as does grooming. My dogs blow their coats twice a year.... it can last from 3-6 weeks each dog and they aren’t on the same sqedule which I can’t quite figure out how/why. Anyway... outside of seasonal blowing, if recently bathed and regular brushing - I do have a few months out of the year where my good ol randomly bred boys don’t (or barely) shed. When my girl who has since passed was raw fed, her coat was at its best and I very rarely dealt with hair.
> 
> But man when it’s bad, it’s BAD. Went to the self service dog wash yesterday - there are 6 tubs and it was a pretty busy day. I felt so bad, every single person left with GSD hair on them once I started with the dryer. So embarrassing!


Ha ha. Hilarious. I used to take my previous one to the self service wash too. He was long haired and every time we were done, there were hair and fur all over the floor, the walls, the tubs, and even on the ceiling. (It's the exact reason why I didn't wash him at home.) I felt so bad that someone had to clean it up and embarrassed and I always rushed to get out.

Over his lifetime I was able to save a large lawn garbage bag full of his hair and fur. (That's not all of it, just some of the hair that I brushed and saved.) I've heard of ladies that have small businesses that take dog's hair and fur and make yarn out of it and then knit or crochet scarves, hats, gloves, etc. It's a good keepsake and another way to remember your dogs besides urns and pictures. I haven't gotten around to doing it yet. It's still hard a year later to even look at his pictures, let alone wear a scarf made of his fur.

The current dog is 13 months old and I started saving his fur/hair (from brushing him) from day 1. He's not a long haired GSD, just a normal coated GSD. So I've only been able to save half a small plastic shopping bag in the year that I've had him.


----------



## usxmarine03 (Feb 12, 2017)

I know I’ll get crap for this but I’m almost at my breaking point. Over the course of 20years I owned 6 APBTs and never had to clean up after them as much as I have this one dog in 2 years. It is truly downplayed in any description of any article,how much German Shepherds shed. I love showing my dogs attention, hugging, and petting them but indoors it’s hard to be affectionate to my GSD because how much hair disperses. Only time I play with her is outdoors, which is limited. I’ve gone through 4 vacuums including my $700 dyson pet vac. I’m on my 5th vacuum now which is ok so far but no miracle. I don’t considering myself a neat freak but I also don’t like to be covered in dog hair constantly. The xpet 6hp grooming vac I just got is also useless. There’s no end or no way to combat this. Great breed great personality but definitely not an indoors dog. Unless you like eating hair


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

If you watch Animal Planet the Dogs 101 show does warn that they do shed a lot all the time. 

I am thankful that with mostly hardwood floors I don't go through too many vacuums. The important thing is to make sure you have a strong motor and clean the dust trap frequently. And then cuss under your breath when you see a fluff float across the floor you just finished cleaning.

To be fair I had a short haired smaller dog and a long haired cat and I still got fluffs all over the house. Swept every day.

https://www.gocomics.com/dogsofckennel/2019/02/20


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I’ve never had tumbleweeds, but I swept every day even with my shorthairs. I can’t imagine having strictly carpet, as it is a bit more challenging to clean up my bedroom as opposed to the rest of the house that has wood floors.


----------



## mchcthrn (Dec 26, 2012)

They shed a lot. I swear by my Dyson cordless though... Best purchase ever! Makes vacuuming 4-5x a day fun


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

I have a couple Dyson cordless vacs also. Love them! I have wood and tile floors, with limited carpeting so it's super easy to clean up. I just run the Dyson around once a few times a week and it keeps it in check. My pupper is only 10 months so I'm pretty sure I've had it easy so far!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

usxmarine03 said:


> I know I’ll get crap for this but I’m almost at my breaking point. Over the course of 20years I owned 6 APBTs and never had to clean up after them as much as I have this one dog in 2 years. It is truly downplayed in any description of any article,how much German Shepherds shed. I love showing my dogs attention, hugging, and petting them but indoors it’s hard to be affectionate to my GSD because how much hair disperses. Only time I play with her is outdoors, which is limited. I’ve gone through 4 vacuums including my $700 dyson pet vac. I’m on my 5th vacuum now which is ok so far but no miracle. I don’t considering myself a neat freak but I also don’t like to be covered in dog hair constantly. The xpet 6hp grooming vac I just got is also useless. There’s no end or no way to combat this. Great breed great personality but definitely not an indoors dog. Unless you like eating hair


I had a Bissell upright, bagless that I got on sale for about 50 bucks. Lasted me 4 years. :grin2: As I wander through Walmart, if I note them on sale, I grab one. Been doing this for over 10 years. I have two, brand new, never opened sitting in a trailer at the moment. Drive belts break every 6 months or so, a bag of them is a couple bucks, takes 10 minutes to change most of which is finding a screwdriver and before I toss the vacuums I strip them for parts since I keep buying the same one. 
Up until a couple years ago I had multiple dogs. Dog hair? No problem. I don't own any blowers or dryers or stuff. Wire brush, shedding rake and I use the upholstery attachment with the vacuum sometimes. They like it.
Vacuum once a day, brush every couple days, use dryer balls in the dryer to knock hair off jackets and sweaters every few days. They lay on couches, sleep in beds. Shadow spends time in motels with me and the only comments I get are that she is awesome.

EVERY single site I have found jokes about the shedding. Yes they shed. A lot. the name German Shedders is pretty well known and it's how we track other owners. Checkout line conversation, looks at my jacket "Shepherd?" I look at his "Yup. You to?" :wink2:


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheba was shedding quite a lot back in the fall, but these past 2-3 months she has been dropping almost no hair at all! Even while petting her, she seems to have almost no loose hairs; if I were to tug on her coat, I might... might... get 1 or 2 loose hairs. I can't allow myself to get too excited though, as spring is fast approaching!! 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

usxmarine03 said:


> I know I’ll get crap for this but I’m almost at my breaking point. Over the course of 20years I owned 6 APBTs and never had to clean up after them as much as I have this one dog in 2 years. It is truly downplayed in any description of any article,how much German Shepherds shed. I love showing my dogs attention, hugging, and petting them but indoors it’s hard to be affectionate to my GSD because how much hair disperses. Only time I play with her is outdoors, which is limited. I’ve gone through 4 vacuums including my $700 dyson pet vac. I’m on my 5th vacuum now which is ok so far but no miracle. I don’t considering myself a neat freak but I also don’t like to be covered in dog hair constantly. The xpet 6hp grooming vac I just got is also useless. There’s no end or no way to combat this. Great breed great personality but definitely not an indoors dog. Unless you like eating hair


Well, first, if you've gone thru 4 vacuums including a Dyson in just 2 years you have a quality control problem or an OCD problem not a dog hair problem. I've had my Dyson for years with 2 shepherds and a husky.

I've had Boxers and Dobermans. They had just as much hair. It was just smaller and embedded in everything. 

I'm not giving you crap. It just truly sounds like you don't have the tolerance for all the hair and that is more of a priority to you than the dog. Perhaps you should go back to APBT's. Not everyone is cut out for every breed.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

On the vacuum issue. I have 2 Electrolux bought used a few yrs ago and they are about 40 yrs or older for under 100.00 ea. Still going strong and the suction grabs the fur bunnies like no tomorrow. You can find them on cl from time to time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I always feel like such a slacker in these convos about grooming, cleaning, and shedding. We vacuum once a week and I brush every few months whether they need it or not, lol. 

I think it's different with longcoats, the fur tends to stay on the dog until brushed off rather than falling off all over the house and collecting as tumbleweeds in the corners. We have carpet in the bedrooms, living room, and dining room, travertine tile in the kitchen, vinyl in one bathroom, and hardwood in the front room, halls, and master bath. I do remember when we had stock coats it was different, but our floors are really not that bad even though we're not compulsive cleaners by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m a groomer, so my life IS dog hair, lol. Hair at work, hair in my car, hair at home. It’s just the way it is when you have double coated dogs.


----------



## usxmarine03 (Feb 12, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> usxmarine03 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I’ll get crap for this but I’m almost at my breaking point. Over the course of 20years I owned 6 APBTs and never had to clean up after them as much as I have this one dog in 2 years. It is truly downplayed in any description of any article,how much German Shepherds shed. I love showing my dogs attention, hugging, and petting them but indoors it’s hard to be affectionate to my GSD because how much hair disperses. Only time I play with her is outdoors, which is limited. I’ve gone through 4 vacuums including my $700 dyson pet vac. I’m on my 5th vacuum now which is ok so far but no miracle. I don’t considering myself a neat freak but I also don’t like to be covered in dog hair constantly. The xpet 6hp grooming vac I just got is also useless. There’s no end or no way to combat this. Great breed great personality but definitely not an indoors dog. Unless you like eating hair
> ...


Yep being clean is more of a priority for me unfortunately. I do take good care of my dog. Lucky for her she’s still a house dog and and that’s with me having a yard big enough for her. All in all, I had no idea what I was getting into with the shedding and I had heard the term German Shedder. No one mentioned that this was an everyday occurrence by the boat loads. I’ll go back to feeding her raw and see if that helps. Even then I had to brush her 3 days per week for nearly 2 hours at a time. Any idea what’s the best brush? So far the furminator short coat rake seems to be the best. She does have a short coat but not like a czech working line GSD. Just a tad longer.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I haven't heard of the dryer you have, this is the one I have and it's great: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051CCJHO/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've had it since July 2016. When I put it on my Amazon shopping list it was selling for around $170, and I wasn't ready to spend the money so I was just saving it for later. Not long after, I was browsing the saved items on my list and saw that the price had dropped to $121.49, so I ordered it immediately! It blows out an incredible amount of fur, and can be used after a bath to dry the dog, or on a dry coat. The first time I used it on Keefer I did both - I blew him out first, gave him a bath, then blew him out again to dry him fully. Outside, of course, you don't want to use this thing in the house. 

Other than that, my tools of choice are an undercoat rake, and a slicker brush. I have a self cleaning one similar to this: https://www.amazon.com/Self-Cleaning-Slicker-Pet-Grooming-Stainless/dp/B000YIWVA0


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

usxmarine03 said:


> Yep being clean is more of a priority for me unfortunately. I do take good care of my dog. Lucky for her she’s still a house dog and and that’s with me having a yard big enough for her. All in all, I had no idea what I was getting into with the shedding and I had heard the term German Shedder. No one mentioned that this was an everyday occurrence by the boat loads. I’ll go back to feeding her raw and see if that helps. Even then I had to brush her 3 days per week for nearly 2 hours at a time. Any idea what’s the best brush? So far the furminator short coat rake seems to be the best. She does have a short coat but not like a czech working line GSD. Just a tad longer.


There is being clean and there is clean. Many of us have clean homes and don't eat hair. 

Feeding raw makes zero difference. 

I like the rake and comb. The furminator is for pulling undercoat when they are really blowing coat or you haven't brushed in a while. 

I have an Air Force blower, 2sp, 4HP. it will help but you have to do it outside.

I think your best bet is to find a vacuum attachment or send her to a groomer once a week for a bath and blow dry.

As far as a Czech working line having short hair...the "line" they come from has nothing to do with whether they have a tight or plush coat. It has to do with direct ancestry. My boy has a tight coat. he doesnt' shed any less.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I've had Boxers and Dobermans. They had just as much hair. It was just smaller and embedded in everything.
> 
> I'm not giving you crap. It just truly sounds like you don't have the tolerance for all the hair and that is more of a priority to you than the dog. Perhaps you should go back to APBT's. Not everyone is cut out for every breed.


I couldn't agree more. I had Great Danes and so did some of my friends. That hair sure was the worst. They shed more because the growth phase of the short hair is shorter than that of dogs with longer hair so the cycle completes itself faster resulting in more shedding. The texture is also very course and it does embed itself in everything. It won't vacuum or tape off. I found myself picking each and every individual hair by hand off of my furniture, clothes and carpeting. My Dane owning friends did the same.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope, don’t use a force dryer in the house. It’ll end up like this, lol


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Well, first, if you've gone thru 4 vacuums including a Dyson in just 2 years you have a quality control problem or an OCD problem not a dog hair problem. I've had my Dyson for years with 2 shepherds and a husky.
> 
> I've had Boxers and Dobermans. They had just as much hair. It was just smaller and embedded in everything.
> 
> I'm not giving you crap. It just truly sounds like you don't have the tolerance for all the hair and that is more of a priority to you than the dog. Perhaps you should go back to APBT's. Not everyone is cut out for every breed.


My Dane shed worse then any dog I have met. Course hairs that wove into things and could not be remove by means known to man. I don't see how that hair could be compared to the delightful dust bunnies that drift across the floor. I also owned Staffies and AmStaffs and found the same thing. Little short stabby hairs that could penetrate any fabric at will.
Of course I am crazy and dog hair is a non issue in my world. Dogs never complained about my hair on things either.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Nope, don’t use a force dryer in the house. It’ll end up like this, lol


My wife did this inside our house and it looked like a hair bomb went off. Works great to remove loose hair and other debris, but for sure it's an outside tool only.


----------



## 2S1H (Apr 21, 2013)

The bottom inside! of the fridge! All I am going to say!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

@2S1H I see your avatar...so, how did you teach your dog to read? What kind of books does he/ she like to read?  
I recommend “go dog go” by Dr.Seuss!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nigel said:


> My wife did this inside our house and it looked like a hair bomb went off. Works great to remove loose hair and other debris, but for sure it's an outside tool only.





dogfaeries said:


> Nope, don’t use a force dryer in the house. It’ll end up like this, lol



I don't have a force dryer, the inside of my car looks something like this. I require 3 hours notice before having passengers in my car.>


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Dunkirk said:


> I don't have a force dryer, the inside of my car looks something like this. I require 3 hours notice before having passengers in my car.>




My poor MINI Cooper will never be the same. My minivan is out of commission right now, so the MINI is the current dog mobile. The amount of hair in that car is embarrassing.


----------



## 2S1H (Apr 21, 2013)

Replying to GSDchoice

If anyone is a Dr Seuss fan, we recommend Green Eggs & Ham! 

Diva has Megaesophagus, so she has to spend time in an upright position to make sure the food makes it past the non-functioning part of her esophagus. So, we do what can to pass the time!

At least she isn’t into the Harlequin romances!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dunkirk said:


> I don't have a force dryer, the inside of my car looks something like this. I require 3 hours notice before having passengers in my car.>


I just tell people to walk. I'm rude that way. :grin2:

Seriously though. An old sock slipped over your hand and slightly dampened is perfect to remove hair from vehicle upholstery and carpet. Just rub over the carpets like petting a dog.


----------



## Yanyan_ft (Jan 16, 2018)

*Parvo Virus*

A month from now, ill be backpacking. I usually take my male german shepherd with me. Unfortunately my female is about to give birth soon. I was wondering is it safe for me to take my dog backpacking and wash him up after or will the pathogen such as parvovirus, could still be potentially stick on to my male GSD and potentially spread in to the few weeks old puppies? will there e even parvo in state/national forest?


----------



## nathangallego26 (Mar 6, 2019)

They shed more during certainpartsof the year, whenthey blow their coats. But they do constantly shed through the year.


----------

